# Can someone please tell me where in California I can get these beanies?



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

I been downtown and found this but a much shorter version. And I would order from this site, but I dont need 200 of them right now (minimum order). Can someone please direct me? Thanks


Cable beanies

Wholesale Funny Woven Laber 100% Acrylic Knitted Beanie Hat Photo, Detailed about Wholesale Funny Woven Laber 100% Acrylic Knitted Beanie Hat Picture on Alibaba.com.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw beanies at the 99 cent store the other day 
Larry


----------

